# Catfish at Atwood



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Which end would be good for channel catfish this time oy year.I am hereing the East end ?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I have hooked a few on the west end that have torn my light reels to shreds.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Specwar said:


> I have hooked a few on the west end that have torn my light reels to shreds.


What do you use for bait ?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Jig and minnow fishing for crappie and Saugeye. I swear it’s the same fish in a certain spot cause I’ve never been able to get him close enough to see. But I know it’s a cat.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

I got this one on the east end last week.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd start East now.

Do a search for old posts on Atwood and Catfish. 
There is some great info from some members that have since passed away, including Husky Hooker.


----------

